# Want to upload books



## atifkhan9462 (Apr 13, 2013)

Hey guys
my engg. entrance exams are going to over. i am going to scan all my books and sell the books. i want to know if i can upload the scanned version of books or part of the book on a public site legally or not.


----------



## Flash (Apr 13, 2013)

It will be COPYRIGHT INFRIGEMENT.
Why do you want to scan and sell? 

Just sell the books at old-book-shops, though you will get some money.


----------



## atifkhan9462 (Apr 15, 2013)

i want to scan them because if ever need them i will use the scanned version. i wanted to upload them so that if anyone wants to see some part of the book he/she can have that(no need of buying the whole book or searching anywhere else).


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 15, 2013)

atifkhan9462 said:


> i want to scan them because if ever need them i will use the scanned version. i wanted to upload them so that if anyone wants to see some part of the book he/she can have that(no need of buying the whole book or searching anywhere else).


Thats straight copyright infringement. You could have bought a digital version in the first place.


----------



## atifkhan9462 (Apr 15, 2013)

THANX for information.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 15, 2013)

atifkhan9462 said:


> THANX for information.


You'll still be doing it, won't you?


----------



## Flash (Apr 15, 2013)

Why do you want to scan the "engg. entrance exams" book, for later purpose ? It gets over with the entrance.
Internet is vast, compared to the books. You will get much more information from a simple search.

Its time to get into 1st-semester, assuming you're opting for Engineering..
All the best..


----------



## atifkhan9462 (Apr 16, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> You'll still be doing it, won't you?


no, i was in doubt. i thought that  there shouldn't be any problem if i upload some useful tricks from a book(as it would be a small part of the book).
sometimes it gets difficult to solve some special type of problems as they need a special trick or approach to be solved.



Gearbox said:


> Why do you want to scan the "engg. entrance exams" book, for later purpose ? It gets over with the entrance.
> Internet is vast, compared to the books. You will get much more information from a simple search.
> 
> Its time to get into 1st-semester, assuming you're opting for Engineering..
> All the best..


i disagree with you. engg. is closely related to wwhat you have learnt before admissions. And ideas of +2 arre much needed.
and vastness of internet sometimes becomes a disadvantage. i can bet that youtube ddoesn't has a video which fully justifies the syllabus of a chapter (from engg. point of view) of iitjee( even not 
of nomenclature in organic)

Always small things are missed.


----------



## metalheadgrv (May 14, 2013)

Sharing IS Caring.  
But as far as i know you won't be needing those engineering books after exams. I sold all my books to my juniors.
Now they are enjoying HC Verma and O P Tandan ki organic.


----------



## Mr.Kickass (Oct 7, 2013)

There's always a way to do that. Just start following the greatest uploaders over the net and get started 



atifkhan9462 said:


> i disagree with you. engg. is closely related to wwhat you have learnt before admissions. And ideas of +2 arre much needed.
> and vastness of internet sometimes becomes a disadvantage. i can bet that youtube ddoesn't has a video which fully justifies the syllabus of a chapter (from engg. point of view) of iitjee( even not
> of nomenclature in organic)
> 
> Always small things are missed.



Entrance exams elevates you to the point where you have to beat the rest to get the cake(seat). The same very techniques are not used because you get better tools to solve those very problems. Its good to have an alternative, but never think that you're going to use those very tricks in GATE exam or even universities exams.

So, just keep the notes and if you're in the mood for social service then by all means please become the next Axxo or Mantesh


----------

